# Soffit vent chutes



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

With the insulation already in it will be very tough. Homes of that age only have 3" or so between the top plate and the roof sheathing/boards. While pushing the chutes in that way, they usually fill up with the insulation and don't breathe. It's best to do from inside the attic. Your insulators should have done it for you. Would have been simple for them at the time.

It will still vent with the ridge vent, just not as much as it's designed for.


----------

